# Conor McGregor vs Floyd Mayweather is ON: 26 August - your thoughts?



## NbleSavage (Jun 15, 2017)

LINK

Well, we've really gone and done it now, and we're past the point of no return. This fight is actually happening, and in one way or another, we are probably all to blame.
Floyd Mayweather, one of the greatest professional boxers of all time, will attempt to reach the monumental achievement of 50-0 -- against Conor McGregor, who will be boxing professionally for the very first time.
The premise is silly, because whoever fights in his combat sports discipline -- in this case, Mayweather -- is obviously the mega-favorite.
But whether you like the fight or not, the main question is what impact it will have in boxing and MMA. Our boxing writer, Dan Rafael, and MMA writer, Brett Okamoto, debate what this fight will do for the respective sports.
[h=1]EDITOR'S PICKS[/h]



[h=2]Atlas: If I trained McGregor to face Mayweather &#133;[/h]We asked boxing trainer and ESPN analyst Teddy Atlas to create a plan for Conor McGregor just in case a fight against Floyd Mayweather ever happens.
*Rafael: Boxing and MMA are different sports that happen to both include punching. But they are entirely different, which is why I strongly question whether a state athletic commission should even sanction the bout. But with so much money at stake -- I think the pay-per-view could easily exceed 3 million buys -- I can't say I am surprised the fight will be sanctioned.*
*So now that it's happening, what does it mean for boxing? Not much. If Mayweather wins, well, he was supposed to, without question.*
*
**
The megafight between Floyd Mayweather, left, and Manny Pacquiao grossed $72.2 million in tickets at the MGM Grand Garden Arena. Mark J. Rebilas/USA TODAY Sports**If Mayweather loses, it would be a crushing blow to his unbeaten legacy and prevent him from reaching the hallowed 50-0 mark (even if it will be hollow if he obtains that record against a guy who has never boxed). But a Mayweather loss would not have any particular impact on the rest of the sport.*
*Mayweather hasn't boxed since bowing out after rolling past Andre Berto in September 2015. Whether Mayweather wins or loses against McGregor, boxing matches at the highest level will still take place between today's stars and life in the sport will go on.*
[h=1]*From a fan's perspective*[/h]*When the subject of Mayweather-McGregor first came up I was apathetic. I didn't think it would happen, but I also did not care one iota if did or did not. I've come around a bit on that because, as a boxing fan as well as a boxing writer, I love big events. Love Mayweather-McGregor or hate it one thing is certain: It is a mega event.*
*So I'll cover the fight, enjoy myself and go along with the circus. As a one-off event, sure why not see it? Don't get me wrong -- I still can't stand all the ridiculous back and forth numerous boxers and MMA fighters have engaged in as they call each other out for similar matches. But Mayweather-McGregor should be one and done.*
*"There's a perverse part of me that wants to see it, but I watch WrestleMania," said boxing promoter Lou DiBella. "I watch pro wrestling. It's entertainment. Mayweather-McGregor is supposed to be entertainment. It's the entertainment business, man."*
*I agree. -- Dan Rafael*
*Boxing promoter Lou DiBella, one of the most outspoken guys you will ever talk to, is also of the opinion that a Mayweather-McGregor fight means very little for the sport of boxing, regardless of what happens.*
*"If Floyd Mayweather comes out of retirement and slaps around MMA's poster child, then it doesn't hurt boxing. But anyone who thinks it's a big deal and changes the sport, they are wrong," DiBella said. "A fight between Floyd Mayweather and Conor McGregor is nothing more than a spectacle.*
*"If the miracle of miracles happens, and McGregor lands and knocks out Floyd Mayweather -- any man can land on another man even though it's an unlikely scenario that a novice boxer would beat Floyd Mayweather -- it's not going to hurt boxing, really, but it won't help boxing either. It won't win over MMA fans or bring new fans to boxing."*
*In the end, the fight will generate huge interest from boxing fans (and MMA fans) because it will be hyped like crazy. Think Muhammad Ali taking on wrestler Antonio Inoki in 1976 or the famed 1973 Battle of the Sexes tennis match between Billy Jean King and Bobby Riggs. Mayweather-McGregor will be one of those must-see events and then will fade quickly, with no lasting impression on either boxing or MMA.*
*"It will be a novelty like Ali-Inoki," DiBella said. "It'll be like when Evil Knievel tried to jump the Snake River Canyon."*
*Of course, when daredevil Knievel attempted to jump the canyon in a steam-powered rocket in 1972 -- in an event promoted by Top Rank's Bob Arum, by the way -- it was a bust because the rocket not only didn't make it over the water but landed just a few feet from the riverbank, not far from where it took off. It was a huge disappointment.*
*A Mayweather-McGregor fight, while it will make a ton of money for those involved, probably will be as big of a bust competitively as was Knievel's ill-fated jump. It will be a one-night-only event that will have no lasting impression on either sport.*
*Okamoto: It's not that I absolutely hate this fight -- I guess I'm slightly intrigued by it on some weird level -- but I do hate a certain aspect of it.*
*McGregor, 28, is in his prime and in the middle of one of the most impressive string of performances his sport has ever witnessed. Interrupting that for some spectacle, however lucrative that spectacle may be, seems like a real shame in many ways.*
*In determining the impact this fight will have on mixed martial arts as a whole, the money to be made is a significant part. This event will undeniably make Conor McGregor very rich, which is 100 percent well-deserved. But will it also, in turn, shorten his MMA career?*
*If it does, that could prove to be this event's greatest effect on MMA. Once this obscene payday, far greater than anything McGregor could pull in a UFC fight, officially hits his bank account, how motivated will the sport's greatest superstar be to take on all comers in the UFC's loaded lightweight division -- for less money?*
*McGregor is one of the most obsessively competitive athletes in MMA, so maybe fears that he'll walk away from so many great challenges in the UFC's lightweight division are overplayed.*
*
**
Conor McGregor has a powerful left hand and is one of the most accurate power strikers in the UFC. AP Photo/Isaac Brekken**But maybe not.*
*McGregor is also obsessed with every fight feeling bigger than the last. And this one against Mayweather will be hard to top.*
*As far as any general impact on the perception of MMA itself, I see this only as a positive -- although not a massive one. Even if McGregor is grossly outclassed, which is likely, I don't think it will happen in such a way that MMA will be poorly represented. McGregor will at least try. If there's one thing I don't think we'll see in this fight, it's him giving up and counting seconds until the final bell.*
*The exposure this will bring to the sport is a big positive. Even though it's a boxing match, MMA and UFC will obviously be a major, major piece of the discussion. That's always a win.*
*This is a complicated moment in combat sports history -- and it's still shocking that it all came together when you think about the players involved. But in the end, its overall impact on MMA is actually pretty easy to quantify.*
*It's a thunderstorm of Benjamins for the parties involved and a whirlwind of mainstream media attention for a sport that constantly craves it.*
*It's a crazy, crazy, crazy opportunity for MMA's biggest star to land one perfect left hand for the ages, setting off an explosion of heads across the globe. It's getting a peek into an alternate universe.*
*But hopefully, years from now, it isn't remembered as the night that forever changed McGregor's "anyone, anytime, anywhere" mentality in his real profession.*


----------



## Solomc (Jun 15, 2017)

When boxing has become more about the money than the sport.  Thumbs down


----------



## HH (Jun 15, 2017)

As much as I dislike Floyd's attitude and overall demeanor, he is a pro boxer with incredible stamina. If they're strictly boxing I think Floyd is gonna dance and jab around him until McGregor gets tired. But then again Ive seen much crazier shit.


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 15, 2017)

I think the salient points were pretty well covered in the above article.  And why wouldn't McGregor walk away from everything win or lose?  I read he's slated to make about 75 million.  Young, healthy...time to retire.


----------



## knightmare999 (Jun 15, 2017)

The buildup has been like something from WWE.  "I won't do it" "You can't do it", but there's so much cash that you knew from the beginning that the fight was going to happen.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 15, 2017)

PPV will be $100+, They will go 12 boring rounds, MAyweather will win, McGregor will demand a rematch for even more $$$$

This isnt a boxing match, its promotional drama geared towards reality tv.....

If you want to watch great boxing go watch Tyson, Ali from the past....


----------



## Beezy (Jun 15, 2017)

https://youtu.be/hOHvMqAgcmc


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 15, 2017)

There is only cash if the PPV is strong, that is what everyone is banking on.  I hope no one buys the PPV, then it will hurt Mayweather as he is the promoter and responsible for the payouts.  Connor makes out no matter what as he is guaranteed his purse no matter what the PPV numbers come in at....




knightmare999 said:


> The buildup has been like something from WWE.  "I won't do it" "You can't do it", but there's so much cash that you knew from the beginning that the fight was going to happen.


----------



## Beezy (Jun 15, 2017)

I feel like I did right before Dawn of Justice came out. I don't care as much as I would have several years earlier, but it will be great to see Batman fight Superman. Uneven as fukk, but great.
Ben Affleck ruined it for me.
I'm pretty sure Mayweather will find a way to ruin this for me.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 15, 2017)

McGregors mouth makes me dislike him. I still say that Diaz beat him in the rematch. Its amazing what Dana White can do for his favorite fighters. With that said, I am not a huge Mayweather guy either. I like aggressive fighters and he just isn't. I have to give him props for his defense. I feel like Connor is going to get pissed at his walking around the ring and end up losing by knockout when he starts showboating.


----------



## Beezy (Jun 15, 2017)

https://youtu.be/Ef3ess6i_JQ

Keep in mind though, Floyd is a phenomenal boxer.


----------



## IHI (Jun 16, 2017)

Hope somewhere somebody times the Mayweather hugs, then breaks it down to hiw much folks spent per minute to watch hugging


----------



## Itburnstopee (Jun 22, 2017)

I like mcgregor just because he's an entertaining dude to watch with his cockyness, but against mayweather in a boxing match he's at the disadvantage. If it was in a mma match then it would be mcgregor all the way


----------



## Itburnstopee (Jun 22, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> McGregors mouth makes me dislike him. I still say that Diaz beat him in the rematch. Its amazing what Dana White can do for his favorite fighters. With that said, I am not a huge Mayweather guy either. I like aggressive fighters and he just isn't. I have to give him props for his defense. I feel like Connor is going to get pissed at his walking around the ring and end up losing by knockout when he starts showboating.



100% this is going to be the match


----------



## trim (Jun 23, 2017)

some of the best boxers in the world have had a hard time landing punches on him.  mcgregor wont have a chance in a boxing match


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 27, 2017)

Probably gonna be similar to Mayweathers ppv debut against Arturo Gatti for those of you that remember how that went.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 27, 2017)

heavydeads83 said:


> Probably gonna be similar to Mayweathers ppv debut against Arturo Gatti for those of you that remember how that went.


that was the worst beating i ever saw in boxing


----------



## Beezy (Jun 27, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> that was the worst beating i ever saw in boxing



That could be said about most of his fight lmao
Especially against Ward


----------



## Dex (Jun 28, 2017)

I won't do PPV for this but I will watch at BWW if they offer it. Conor isn't a boxer, he's a damn good salesman though. Good for him. You can't blame him.


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 29, 2017)

Why are they using 10 oz gloves instead of the standard 4 oz?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 30, 2017)

heavydeads83 said:


> Probably gonna be similar to Mayweathers ppv debut against Arturo Gatti for those of you that remember how that went.


im hoping conor comes in with a better game plan then AG did..AG went right at floyd and that was the most aggressive floyd i ever saw..I dont think conor will do that..I think hes gonna be weird and come at him in a stance boxing never saw before..ALL conor needs to do is try not to get beat up..Hes the bigger stronger guy..I dont see floyd going at him as aggressive ..Its gonna be a fun fight


----------



## saltylifter (Jun 30, 2017)

No thoughts. Has nothing to do what any side of the sports. Money maker and gives me a good excuse to go out and hit on chicks


----------



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 7, 2017)

Used to look forward to fights, these mix-matched retardisms just don't cur it anymore..

What's next Rousey vs. Mayweather?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 7, 2017)

Zombialja Bones said:


> Used to look forward to fights, these mix-matched retardisms just don't cur it anymore..
> 
> What's next Rousey vs. Mayweather?


I would love to see Floyd knock her fake ass out


----------



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 7, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> I would love to see Floyd knock her fake ass out



I've seen my girl Amanda dismantle her back in Vegas.. Imagine what kind of damage Floyd would've done..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm calling it now Conor is gonna hand Floyd his ass..after that presser they had my(gut)abs are going with Conor


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 12, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> *McGregors mouth makes me dislike him.* I still say that Diaz beat him in the rematch. Its amazing what Dana White can do for his favorite fighters. With that said, I am not a huge Mayweather guy either. I like aggressive fighters and he just isn't. I have to give him props for his defense. I feel like Connor is going to get pissed at his walking around the ring and end up losing by knockout when he starts showboating.



Same here, hearing him on the podium he comes across as an arrogant prick.


----------



## Beezy (Jul 13, 2017)

He's definitely the closest thing the UFC has to a WWE character, but I love the guy. 
Great performer onstage and a seemingly great human being offstage.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## ron1204 (Jul 13, 2017)

Mayweathers trash talk is cringy as fuxk. He was able to talk shit to other fighters that were scared of him and others that didn't speak English well but love him or hate him Conor shits on Floyd in this department.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 13, 2017)

Can you imagine the ass whooping Floyd would have received if he did something shady with that flag? That was ballsy


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 14, 2017)

No way no how will conor get knocked out. The dude takes knees and bare fists to the face for a living so mayweather's little pussy jabs ain't gonna phase him. He'll get in close to mayweather and take those jabs all night long and then drop mayweather. I never like conor but the more I watch him talk shit the more I like him.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 14, 2017)

Conor's not scared of him .not being scared is a huge part of fighting that many fighters suffer from


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 14, 2017)

I have never seen a guy eat pressure like Conor in my 30 years of watching combat sports


----------



## therealkozmo (Jul 14, 2017)

Been said since been Connor wins this


----------



## Seeker (Jul 14, 2017)

Fuk  these punks. I'll kick both their asses for free.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 14, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Fuk  these punks. I'll kick both their asses for free.


I say this all of the time lol. They weigh a buck 50. As entertaining as they are, they are still the size of school boys.


----------



## IHI (Jul 14, 2017)

Phuck ive always been the PPV party house dating back to tyson early on to present with "good fights/cards" 

had zero intentions of hosting this stupid circus and was gunna chill at a buds with a firestick thatll get it for free. Then last night got some texts so now im hosting, only condition is the hat is getting passed and im not putting a penny towards the circus show. Food/drinks per normal but not this crap.

is there even any other prelim stuff?


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 14, 2017)

".....you can't even read"
"...you know notin about real fitn"

sad but true 

So fight pressers are now in a comedy roast format? Cool. These two are funnier than what passes for a comedian these days. 

I Would love to see Floyd loose just don't see it in a Vegas boxing ring.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 14, 2017)

"Form Voltron..." at 0:45...


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jul 14, 2017)

75 million? **** I'd step in the ring and get my ass beat for $20,000 ....it's def money Connor is an entertainer plain and simple. He already won by stepping out of his territory and into maywethers, we all know maywether wouldn't do the same so maywether has more to lose than mcgreggor. I think it's pretty obvious mcregor is the underdog here...Floyd would get his has best in the octagon...this is pure entertainment..it's not different than the colosseum in Ancient Rome...with that said I'll always root for the underdog


----------



## stonetag (Jul 14, 2017)

nissan11 said:


> Why are they using 10 oz gloves instead of the standard 4 oz?



Standard 4 oz. in boxing???? What boxing are you watching?


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jul 14, 2017)

I think the only plus McGregor has going for him is that he's a very talented LEFTY. mayweather has only fought 8 lefties out of his 49 fights and 4 of them gave him a run Pak switching it up from right to left being one of them. well see. if it was mma It would be completely diff but I hate to say it but I think Floyd has this one


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 14, 2017)

Redrum1327 said:


> I think the only plus McGregor has going for him is that he's a very talented LEFTY. mayweather has only fought 8 lefties out of his 49 fights and 4 of them gave him a run Pak switching it up from right to left being one of them. well see. if it was mma It would be completely diff but I hate to say it but I think Floyd has this one


he can kill Floyd in a real fight .. that's what he's got going for him confindence


----------



## Beezy (Jul 14, 2017)

I don't have any friends in this state that care about this fight, so some of you guys had better be in this thread while they're fighting. I can't wait.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 14, 2017)

I love how conor says "I'm gonna fwuckkk u up" with his accent. Shits great


----------



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 15, 2017)

Mayweather in the octagon :32 (18):


----------



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 15, 2017)

At least this fight will afford Mayweather to finally fork over those few % of outstanding taxes he still owes from 2015. 

If a person can afford primitive and vulgar displays of pretending to make money calls, they could afford a few minutes to place some money in the IRS's accounts, too. 

This is the type of retarded mentality I don't respect.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 16, 2017)

"Then I look around and there's one deer...two deers...three deers...four deers...and my little friend says 'So many deers!' "


----------



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 18, 2017)

Have you seen the little Mayweasel step up to McGregor with all his homeboys? And then run off? 

The pack mentality is disgusting. 

I hope McGregor mauls him silly.


----------



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 18, 2017)

Judging by the pants, McGregor is making Floyd into a Mayflower..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 18, 2017)

Those dorky juicemonkeys sure look cool..


----------



## Jamz (Jul 21, 2017)

I'm either/or on this, but I have to admit I loved McGregor's press conference suit the other day. "Oh hey that's a pretty cool pin-stripe sWaaaiiittt a minute..."


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 22, 2017)

Robertfrank weighs-in on C-Mack vs Money...


----------



## Beezy (Jul 22, 2017)

NbleSavage said:


> "Then I look around and there's one deer...two deers...three deers...four deers...and my little friend says 'So many deers!' "



All week week I've had "Watch out Rinaldo" stuck in my head! 
Damn you NbleSavage!!!


----------



## Jaydub (Jul 22, 2017)

BiologicalChemist said:


> 75 million? **** I'd step in the ring and get my ass beat for $20,000 ....it's def money Connor is an entertainer plain and simple. He already won by stepping out of his territory and into maywethers, we all know maywether wouldn't do the same so maywether has more to lose than mcgreggor. I think it's pretty obvious mcregor is the underdog here...Floyd would get his has best in the octagon...this is pure entertainment..it's not different than the colosseum in Ancient Rome...with that said I'll always root for the underdog



I'm 100% I'm agreement. And as much as I would love to see McGregor win, id bet mayweather has a side deal that McGregor loses no matter what. With a fat gag order to keep it quiet.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 22, 2017)

The more I watch the "press conferences" the more I want to see Mayweather get the **** beat out of him. I never followed him much because his fights were boring due to his pussified style of total defense. I have to applaud Connor for not just beating the **** out of him on the stage. He has alot more control than I would. 

As far as to Mayweathers "security", Id like to see them get beatdown with him.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 22, 2017)

McGregor will knock him out early in the fight.


----------



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 23, 2017)

I'm taking a moment to soak it all in that the tickets really cost this much.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 23, 2017)

Zombialja Bones said:


> View attachment 4196
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Make it 11 and I'll meet you there.


----------



## CardinalJacked (Jul 23, 2017)

This is like a crossfitter saying he can out total ecks... I threw $100 down on mayweather.


----------



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 23, 2017)

BigGameHunter said:


> Make it 11 and I'll meet you there.



There were 230 left when I began the purchase. Pretty sure they've sold out on (at least) the floor ones. 

Which is why my evil calculative side is banking in August couple of days before the fight actually starts reselling 8 of them.


----------



## IHI (Jul 23, 2017)

Good luck with the resale


----------



## Georgia (Jul 27, 2017)

Watch McGregor box and watch his highlights - he is an incredible athlete that can use any body part as a weapon - elbows, fists, knees, feet.

Watch Floyd's highlights and his training - he is one of the best to ever throw two hands. He is lightning fast, iron jaw, and nearly impossible to hit with a solid punch.

Floyd has spent most of his life throwing two hands. Never been defeated throwing two hands against guys who also spent most of their lives throwing only two hands as well.

McGregor has focused most of his training grappling, kicking, setting up takedowns, and occasionally boxing.

Anyone who is a true follower of sports knows that McGregor has only a puncher's chance...but with 10 ounce gloves...even that gets negated.

Mayweather is going to win this hands down. Anyone who thinks otherwise is as blind as Ray Charles in a dark basement.


----------



## Solomon627 (Jul 27, 2017)

Mcgregor does not have the hand speed or stamina. The only why he can/will win is to get a knock out. He will get beat on points and will only get a knock out with a lucky punch is my opinion.


----------



## Grinch (Jul 28, 2017)

Fook Floyd Maywedda


----------

